# How to secure a teaching job prior leaving my home country



## edward2212 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi! Is there anyone know how can I secure a job teaching science in secondary school prior leaving my home country? I don't mind to work in rural areas.

For your information, my current qualification obtained is as following:
Master degree in Physics, Postgraduate Diploma in Education
8 years experience (full-time) in teaching Physics, Integrated Science and Mathematics.

Although I have heard about the shortage of science secondary school teacher in Aus, securing a job prior leaving would be comfort to me.
I wish someone can grant me an advice, as I can only find little information on this. Thank you very much in advance.


----------

